# fährt keiner mehr bergwerk



## luigi gt (8. November 2005)

moin

hat es euch die sprache verschlagen??   oder habt ihr alle grippe??  

oder bin ich der letzte bergwerk fahrer und das noch auf einem canyon????


----------



## lexle (8. November 2005)

luigi gt schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> hat es euch die sprache verschlagen??   oder habt ihr alle grippe??
> 
> oder bin ich der letzte bergwerk fahrer und das noch auf einem canyon????



Ich fahr noch bergwerk, aber vielleicht sind die Anderen Sauer, dass hier alles zensiert wurde?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (8. November 2005)

....ich schon. Werde auch weiterhin ein Fan sein. Nur leider treiben sich hier im Forum nur noch Rübennasen umher. 

Wer hat in welcher Zeit einen Mail bekommen,   bla bla bla.......

So einen Schwachsinn kann ich nicht ertragen, ich finde es auch gut, dass Bergwerk hier nicht aktiv ist; ferner würde ich Bergwerk raten, zur Not rechtliche Schritte zu gehen um dieser Art von Geschäftsschädigung zu begegnen.  



Bitte reagiert nicht auf meinen Eintrag, weil ich da echt keinen Wert drauf lege.

Lumix


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (8. November 2005)

Hallo

Die Bergwerkfahrer gibts schon noch  
Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Pfadfinder zugelegt und bin super zufrieden damit  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## tommix000 (8. November 2005)

ich fahre auch noch gerne bergwerk und bin mit meinem mercury sl sehr zufrieden.
das bergwerk-forum hier ist aber tot und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## BW45 (8. November 2005)

Vielleicht ist es besser wenn sich Bergwerkfahrer nicht melden. Hab selbst Faunus LSD 2004. Bike von der Technik immer noch Bundesliga. Aber wer mit den Bergwerkern seine Erfahrung gemacht hat bleibt skeptisch. Hatte mit den neuen noch keinen Kontakt, aber die alten (teilweise auch wieder im Boot) haben die Leute wahrscheinlich zu sehr für dumm verkauft. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2005)

Ich fahr' auch ein Bergwerk - das Mercury SL - selber aufgebaut. 
Aber ich FAHRE halt mehr, als andere hier schreiben ...     

.


----------



## Boandl (8. November 2005)

Ich fahre, nach wie vor, mein Faunus TT28.
Hier im Forum wird sich aber erst wieder etwas bewegen, wenn es wirklch Neuigkeiten gibt. das heisst, wenn sich bei Bergwerk wieder etwas bewegt.


----------



## uffe (8. November 2005)

Ich fahre tatsächlich kein Bergwerk mehr, das tut jetzt der Rüdiger Beck von weiter oben!   

@ Rüdiger: Foto posten! Muss doch sehen, ob ich mit dem Aufbau "meines" Pfadfinders einverstanden bin!    

Gruß,
Uffe


----------



## Torquecontroll (9. November 2005)

hallo.
fahre auch ein bw. ein pfadfinder. bin sehr zufrieden.

stöbere hier aus zeitgründen viel zu selten rum.
kann mich jemand aufklären, welchen stress es hier gab, was wo wie wann gewesen ist? nur so aus neugier...


----------



## daif (9. November 2005)

@Torquecontroll

stöber einfach mal in alten threads rum..zur Insolvenz von bw...
neu aufrollen / erzählen bringt nix, das weckt nur schlafende Hunde..(bzw HAT ES SCHON)    

oder lass es einfach...es rückt nämlich manche user hier ins falsche licht..(welche allerdings (immernoch) guten kontakt zu bw haben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecco (9. November 2005)

Tagchen,

ich fahr ein 2003er Mercury und bin immer noch super zufrieden


----------



## BeRadfAZ (9. November 2005)

seit gestern, dem 08.11.05, fahre ich ein Faunus TT 28.   heute die ersten 53 km  hinter mich gebracht, der umbau vom alten rad auf das Faunus, der sich über ein viertel jahr hingezogen hat, war nicht umsonst.
mfg frank


----------



## UKW (10. November 2005)

Doch, klar.
Ich bewege ein Merccury Endurance und ein Gemini.
Wirklich gute Räder - naja, die Pulverung ist...sagen wir mal vorsichtig...verbesserungswürdig.
UKW


----------



## santa_cross (11. November 2005)

hallo - ich fahre zwar kein Bergwerk aber ich habe gehört das die Bergwerkfahrer von früher , also die aus diesem Forum hier , ein extra Bergwerkforum gegründet haben !? Leider habe ich keine www.Adresse - na ja , viele waren es ja ohnehin nicht .


----------



## daif (11. November 2005)

@santa....

tzzztzzzztzzzz immer verwirrung stiften, wo soll das mit dir noch hinführen   

übrigens, du solltest deinen namen ändern, es gibt doch bei dir n quasi sünndäise bike und kein santa!

und du hast kein BW?? ach so stimmt, is ja n bianchi    (sorry, der war ja mit Einaldung  )

grüße vom daif

hoffe man sieht sich vor mai (?) 06 mal


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. November 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> hallo - ich fahre zwar kein Bergwerk aber ich habe gehört das die Bergwerkfahrer von früher , also die aus diesem Forum hier , ein extra Bergwerkforum gegründet haben !? Leider habe ich keine www.Adresse - na ja , viele waren es ja ohnehin nicht .



Hallo santa_cross

hier die Adresse zu unserem BERGWERK-Union Forum. www.bergwerk-union.de Das Forum für die wahren BERGWERK-Fan´s der Republik !!!!
Und die Aussage, "viele waren es ohnehin nicht" kannste gleich mal haken!
Zur Zeit haben wir 50 User. Und auf unserem nächstjährigen Treffen werden es bestimmt genau soviele. Sag mir wo, und bei welcher deutschen Bikemarke gibbet so´ne Fangmeinde noch ?  Bei Endorfin ? 
Also fahr Du Deinen Taiwanbomber und sei neidisch.  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenripper (11. November 2005)

Statt hier auf gespaltene Persönlichkeit zu machen sollte der Bursche sich mal aufs Rad schwingen.   

So wird das mit dem Alpencross von dir und Rocky nie was.   

Vielleicht kann dir ja mal jemand ein Bike leihen.  

Grüße Wadenripper


----------



## Bettina (16. November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre mein Gemini gerne und mit zunehmender Begeisterung, vor allem seit ich in den Genuß der hervorragenden Service von Herrn Zebisch gekommen bin.     
Vorher hatte ich allerlei Probleme, die vor allem durch nicht fachgerechten Aufbau des Fachhändlers (der Shop in der Nähe   ) verursacht waren. 
Da ich von dort keine Unterstützung bekam. 'Kann man nix machen' habe ich direkten Kontakt aufgenommen und siehe da: keine Kettenklemmer, schalten geht wieder   alles wird gut   

also jederzeit wieder ein Berkwerk.


----------



## Fretchen (16. November 2005)

Lege mir spätestens zu Beginn nächsten Jahres ein Bergwerk zu.
Aber meinen Freund, der Canyon fährt, behalt ich trotzdem.   

Hat sich schon mal jemand den Gebote-Müll auf der Seite bergwerk-union angetan?
Ich weiß is nur Spassss....

Könnte aber ein Spießer-Image begünstigen.....


----------



## daif (16. November 2005)

@fretchen

die "gebote" hat irgendjemand mal im spass aufgestellt und der endurance hat sie halt reingehängt....oh gott, locker bleiben....

wie so oft gilt auch hier: komm zum treffen, schau dir die leute an und urteile dann ob sich das spießer image bestätigt (   )

übrigens ist es von vorteil sich selbst und das was auf den unionsseiten gepostet wird nicht immer alles zu ernst zu nehmen (wenn man auf den unionsseiten verkehrt) 


anyway, kauf dir n schönes BW, und schau doch beim treffen/ im Unionsforum  vorbei (gerne mit bildern vom neuen bike)   

grüße vom daif


----------



## Fretchen (16. November 2005)

Wird ein Faunus Endurance mit sram X0 (Trigger), in rosa/"bäsch"!

Die Caro


----------



## daif (17. November 2005)

die X0 Trigger sind der hammer!!!   

hehe, rosa...als mädel gehts in ordnung, oder als dirtbiker  

baust du selbst auf (bzw lässt es genau nach deinen Wünschen aufbauen? schon oder?

poste mal wenns soweit ist,

grüße, daif


----------



## Fretchen (17. November 2005)

wir bergwerkfahrer sind immer schmutzig, machens im dunkeln und gehen den dingen auf den grund. glück auf! 

ganz viele Grüße 

Caro


----------



## santa_cross (18. November 2005)

fretchen du hast vollkommen recht - ich hab mir diese komische unionsseite auch mal angeschaut - voll die spießer !!! aber ich glaube das geht auch schon in richtung proll - und echte ahnung hat von denen keiner .


----------



## wadenripper (18. November 2005)

Hört Hört!!!!


----------



## Boandl (18. November 2005)

Gibt überall Solche und Solche und bei den Unionlern, zu denen ich mich (noch?) nicht zähle, sind die auch nicht mehr als andererseits.  
Da gibt es durchaus Leute mit Ahnung, wie ich aus den Hochzeiten dieses Forums noch weiss.
Also Madel oda Buam, rosa oder beige, fahrt alle schön euer geliebtes, vielleicht sogar geputztes Sport- oder Freizeitgerät und erzählt auch davon,hier im Forum oder anderswo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunusbiker (18. November 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> fretchen du hast vollkommen recht - ich hab mir diese komische unionsseite auch mal angeschaut - voll die spießer !!! aber ich glaube das geht auch schon in richtung proll - und echte ahnung hat von denen keiner .



...genau, Du bist ja so hart und coooooool. Du blöder Penner, was bildest Du dir ein!!!! 

Genau weil sich hier momentan solche Schwächköpfe tummeln, macht das Forum keinen Spaß mehr.

Wahrscheinlich hast Du auf deiner Heckscheibe auch einen Totenkopf, weil Du so ein cooler Stecher bist.

Ach nein, einen Führerschein bekommt am erst mit 18. Wenn ich mir deine Beiträge ansehe, bist du erst 12.


----------



## highflyhahn (18. November 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...genau, Du bist ja so hart und coooooool. Du blöder Penner, was bildest Du dir ein!!!!
> 
> Genau weil sich hier momentan solche Schwächköpfe tummeln, macht das Forum keinen Spaß mehr.
> 
> ...


es ist doch immer wieder schön, dass es in diesem forum so intollerante idioten gibt,  die keine zwei meinungen zulassen können...ist es denn so schwer zu akzeptieren das sich jemand mit solchen geboten nicht identifizieren kann????  kannst dich ja auch abmelden....
auf der heckscheibe habe ich keinen totenkopf sondern auf dem pulli oder gefällt dir nen roter stern besser???
jetzt seit mal alle wieder lieb und fahrt lieber ne runde also sich hier über so kleinigkeiten aufzuregen...und dies von einem wohl von den bergwerklern meist gehaßten (so stehts zumindest in euren geboten) canyon fahrer...und er steht dazu....
grüße


----------



## daif (18. November 2005)

die gebote nimmt keiner (wirklich) ernst, ausser den leuten die die unionsmitglieder nicht kennen....hättet ihr sie nicht erwähnt hätte ich an gar nicht daran gedacht und ich kenne die union auch seit anfang..also zieht euch nicht an sowas hoch   

@santa
das gibt doch nur unnötig stress und missverständnisse..bzw weckt leute die keiner haben will  ..ich fänds besser ohne


----------



## Torsten (18. November 2005)

Leute, Leute....

bitte *sofort*  einen anderen Ton hier, sonst.... 

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


----------



## highflyhahn (19. November 2005)

ich nehm die gebote ja auch net ernst...aber ich kann es halt net leiden, wenn gleich jemand wegen seiner persönlichen meinung so angegriffen wird...
außer dem heirate ich in zwei wochen ne zukünftige bergwerkfahrerin...also, canyon meets bergwerk....   

und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb....


----------



## Fretchen (19. November 2005)




----------



## Eisenfaust (21. November 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, Leute....
> 
> bitte *sofort*  einen anderen Ton hier, sonst....
> 
> ...




Ups, der Genosse NKDW meldet sich ...


----------



## walvis (24. November 2005)

Mal eine dumme Frage - was haben Bergwerk Fahrer gegen Canyon Fahrer und vice versa? Und warum?

Ziehe gerade Bikes beider Marken in meine Kaufueberlegung ein und gegen Bergwerk spricht mm nach dass sie 2006 keine neuen Modelle auf den Markt bringen - oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. November 2005)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine dumme Frage - was haben Bergwerk Fahrer gegen Canyon Fahrer und vice versa? Und warum?
> 
> Ziehe gerade Bikes beider Marken in meine Kaufueberlegung ein und gegen Bergwerk spricht mm nach dass sie 2006 keine neuen Modelle auf den Markt bringen - oder sehe ich das falsch?



Das versteht sich schon aus Deiner Frage das Du kein BERGWERK-Fahrer bist. Kauf Dir doch ein Endorfin ?   
Nimms gelassen und machs gut........

R.K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (24. November 2005)

@walvis

da kann man viel reininterpretieren, da hat jeder seine Gründe dafür und dagegen. ich seh's (wie vieles) net so eng und betrachte es mehr als neckerei..bei opel und golf /vw ist das doch grob das gleiche...

kauf das wonach dir ist und werde glücklich!  

für mich war's das steinzeitbike mit schön unvernünftigem preis/leistungsverhältnis     

grüße, daif


P.s. der lutz scheffer war früher bei BW, wie du sicher weisst..
P.p.s. Opel is kagge


----------



## Fretchen (8. Dezember 2005)

Mein Bergwerk is in Arbeit, mein Bergwerk is in Arbeit ....


----------



## wadenripper (8. Dezember 2005)

@ Fretchen Glückwunsch, was isses den für eins?


----------



## Fretchen (9. Dezember 2005)

Faunus in rosa,
eigentlich Endurance Paket (Fox Talas RLC, XT ...) - hab aber die Sram X0 mit Triggern dran und wahrscheinlich muss ich noch den Sattel tauschen.
Rahmenfarbe war nich auf Lager   - hoffentlich wirds noch was vor Weihnachten. 

Hab ich bei Agresti Fahrräder in Wiesbaden erstanden - Typ is ganz cool und hat auch ganz gut Ahnung.

Caro


----------



## chief70 (12. Dezember 2005)

Fahre seit 2001 ein Pulsar in gelb, selbst aufgebaut und bin damit super zufrieden,
hat noch jemand n´ Pulsar?

Gruß
chief


----------



## kauli (12. Dezember 2005)

chief70 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre seit 2001 ein Pulsar in gelb, selbst aufgebaut und bin damit super zufrieden,
> hat noch jemand n´ Pulsar?
> 
> Gruß
> chief



Hatte auch ein Pulsar in Melone gelb, bis Rahmendefekt.

Fahre seit 2001 Pulsar alu gebürstet

Ist eigentlich ganz ok

Die Federung des Hinterbau ist mit heutigen aber nicht mehr zu vergleichen.

Gruß Kauli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

